# Radio trackers!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## goozilla (Oct 13, 2006)

My Uncle has got a radio tracker and i want to know if he is the only 1 too have a radio tracker he shot a canadian goose and it is a radio tracker

:sniper:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Be a little more specfic, a radio tracker for what?


----------



## ndduckman (Oct 10, 2005)

No, assuming you mean radio telemetry equipment.

I'm curious... What make,model, and frequency range is his reciever? What frequency range are his antennas? Ground and/or aerial monitoring? What species is he monitoring (use aou codes if opsec)? If you can answer these, let's chat...


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

By that last post im guessing that he means for the radio transmitter that they put on geese


----------



## ndduckman (Oct 10, 2005)

10-4.

Radio transmitter is your term.

It isn't the only one, but they are rare.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

They do put radio tracking collars on geese Looks just like a regular neck collar except there's a transmitter epoxied to the side of it about the size of a 9 volt battery. I may stand corrected but a watched one last season from about twenty feet away with binoculars even had a small antenna on it. It was also on a black neck band.


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Goozilla, if i understand correctly, your uncle shot the bird in question? if the collar has an alpha-numeric code on it also (i believe it should), i would report the code to the banding lab and let them know about the radio transmitter...don't know about the "life-span" of a transmitter, but imagine some reseacher may want to know about the bird's "final disposition". good luck!


----------



## K9trappin (Oct 5, 2006)

I killed a goose with a transmitter strapped to its back a couple of years ago. Also had two leg bands. One of the leg bands was from some foundation, I contacted the guy and the only thing he was concerned about was the antena on the transmitter. Asked if he wanted it back through e-mail and he never got back to me. I would have a picture but all I had was a polaroid and I set it on the truck and forgot the picture and it is now gone forever.


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

My dad, Goozilla's Uncle thats the way the transmitter was on the goose it was strapped around the tail feathers and around the neck and it too was double banded!!!!! :lol:


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> would report the code to the banding lab and let them know about the radio transmitter... imagine some reseacher may want to know about the bird's "final disposition".


Or you could have a little fun and Fedex the transmitter all around the world and send the researcher on a WILD GOOSE CHASE!


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

[[/quote]

Or you could have a little fun and Fedex the transmitter all around the world and send the researcher on a WILD GOOSE CHASE! :

Now that is some funny stuff right there! :beer:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I shot a pintail with a transmitter on it a few years ago in Canada. It was also banded. Turns out it was part of a study by some biologist in Texas. The study was over when I shot the duck, battery was dead. Transmitter said reward on it but he said I could just keep it, they didnt want it back.

One interesting note... I shot the pin as my last duck of my limit, specifically looking for bands as the ducks landed in the decoys, first time I ever did that and got the transmitter (which I didnt see) to boot!

And YES I flushed the bird first, no water sluicing for me, even if it was for a band.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been hunting with a roto-duck for several seasons now with good success. The roto duck definately seems to help bring in more ducks. However, sometimes I think the geese are real wary of the duck spinning wing decoys. I haven't experimented with a "robo" goose yet. What is everyone elses experience?


----------

